# PSP on FreeBSD



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm having trouble mounting my psp.

```
da0: <Sony PSP 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0:1951MB (3995648 512 byte sectors: 255G 63S/T 248C)
```
I don't know what type of fs i should mount it as because all that i tried, did not work.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that psp is ntfs filesystem. Try with 
	
	



```
mount_msdosfs
```
 command.
If this command not found then you should install ntfsprogs from ports.

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/ntfsprogs && make install clean
```
and then

```
mount_msdosfs /dev/[B]device[/B] /mnt/[B]your dir[/B]
```


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

Doesn't work. I tried that already.

```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

post `ls -al /dev/da0*`
You should have da0s1 or something like that.


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there anyway to discover what fs is on there?


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

```
ls -al /dev/da0*
crw-r----- 1 root operator   0, 124 Jul 15 06:42 /dev/da0
crw-r----- 1 root operarot   0, 125 Jul 15 06:42 /dev/da0s1
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

> Is there anyway to discover what fs is on there?


I don't know but i search on google and i saw that linux people mount it as vfat.


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah i tried that too.
`mount -t vfat /dev/da0 /mnt/usb`didn't work either or is there something i need to install to get that to work?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

> crw-r----- 1 root operarot 0, 125 Jul 15 06:42 /dev/da0s1


Create a folder named *psp* on */mnt* and

```
mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/psp
```


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you greatly. That did it. I was missing the s1 part that made it fail.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

imp said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to discover what fs is on there?



I find that sysutils/disktype works great when I need to figure out more about a device, or file.


----------



## Kiiski (Jul 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by imp  View Post
> Is there anyway to discover what fs is on there?



You might also try

```
fdisk da0s1
```


----------

